# ORGANIZING BOY SCOUT HIKE



## captain (Apr 22, 2003)

I am in the process of organizing a hike in the white mountains on june 21st for our troop in sudbury, ma.
The ideal hike would have a moderate and more difficult trail to choose from or loop around.
Some of the hikers are beginners while others are training for a hike this summer in the high sierras.
any suggestions?  also need a campground near by to pitch tents.  probably have 15 scouters and 5 adults.
thanks for any help


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 22, 2003)

First off,  you may want to try and get some sites at the Lafayette Campground in Lincoln.  There are many different trails that begin very close by that have different degrees of difficulty.  For beginners,  a hike up the Lonesome Lake Trail is not overly difficult.  Beginners also may hike up the Falling Waters trail to Cloudland Falls.  More Advanced hikers may tackle the Lincoln-Lafayette Loop using the Old Bridle Path and Falling Waters trail.  Also for Advanced hikers are trips up to the Kinsmans and the Cannonballs.  Be advised that the blackflies may still be pesky at this time.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 23, 2003)

Is the group experienced hiking uphill or on flat terrain?  Is the Sierra's trip going to be uphill or on lower terrain to get views of the peaks?  (I've had scouts join groups I lead that told me there were experienced but that was flat hiking, they really were hurting up Lafayette)

I like the Lafayette Place suggestion as inexperienced can go up to Lonesome & also go around the lake.  Experienced can do this hike & then continue to any of several peaks along Kinsman Ridge.  Or as mentioned the Classic Franconia loop of Lafayette & Lincoln are across the parkway.

A couple of other places to hike that offer trips for both groups.  Inexperienced can hike to Greeley Ponds, experienced can do Osceola's, easier from Kanc. a long loop with a road walk or car spotting possible from Tripoli Rd. end.  Osceola from Tripoli Road or Jackson or Pierce probably doable for reasonably fit inexperienced hikers.  Experienced hikers could do another peak on any of these trips.

Camping in Zeraland area, inexperienced could hike to Zealand Falls Hut & take in a great view.  Expereinced could get to this spot by going over Hale.  (Could all hike to Hut & then experienced group go back over Hale while others just re-trace their steps.

Another from Crawford Notch area, inexpereinced do Willard while experienced do some or all of Willey Range.

Bring DEET.


----------



## Troop57 (May 2, 2003)

Another option you may want to consider would be camping at Barnes Field on Rte 16 just north of the Pinkham Notch visitor center.  Barnes Field Campground is for groups so the campsites are quite large.  From this location you can hike the Imp Loop with your beginners - I had 12 first year scouts here last June - it was perfect - about 6 miles, great views of Mt. Washington from Imp Face and not too much elevation.

The older scouts could hike any number of more challenging trails in the area, including Mt. Washington.  Two years ago we did Mt. Moriah with the older scouts - about 10 miles RT with about 2,000 ft elevation.  A nice hike and not very crowded.


----------



## Mike P. (May 2, 2003)

Troop 57 has a good idea too.  Everyone could go up to Imp, from there more experienced could go on to Carter-Moriah Trail & go either North or South (it's part of the AT)  going north descending North Carter is pretty steep.  I'd consider going South over Middle Carter & then maybe over South Carter also but then you would want to spot a car at 19 mile trailhead.  (I think Middle Carter is somewhat underappreciated, while the actual summit has no view, close by, both north & south of the summit there are really good views from open ledges.)


----------

